# Anyone have a Homemade Grain-free dog treat recipe



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

I'm looking for a homemade grain-free recipe for dog treats. But I can't find any online that are actually grain-free. Does anyone have any? Or can I substitute whole wheat flour (or other flour) with something like tapioca flour?


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.google.com.au/#output=s...61,d.aGc&fp=41087a23cf8457bf&biw=1366&bih=643

Heaps there


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Oatmeal, egg, and peanut butter baked make tasty little nibblets... Or just break out the cheese and beef jerky (dice straight out of the bag)....


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

The last time I checked oats were a grain. 

How about dehydrated meat jerky? You can make it in the oven or dehydrator. Just one ingredient, meat.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I really like the ZiwiPeak treats (and so do my dogs! lol) - http://www.ziwipeak.com


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Garbanzo flour is a awesome grain free alternative flour. It has protein, it's low on the carbs and can be found for reasonable at health food stores. 

I make a mix of 2 cups of the flour, a mashed banana, 1 egg, peanut butter. I flour the board and roll it out with more flour since the dough will be sticky from the banana and peanut butter. Bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes depending how crispy you like. 

Or savory treats I replace the mashed banana and peanut butter with cooked liver or with cheese or with parsley, mint and activated charcoal for breath mints.

One really easy treat to make is sweet potato chews! You thin slice them into strips and bake around 250 for a few hours until chewy/crunchy and not wet anymore. 

Or a favorite here in the house is carrot pumpkin 

1 cup shredded Carrots 1/4 cup Peanut Butter 1/4 cup Pumpkin Puree 1 Egg 1 teaspoon Cinnamon 1 cup Flour. If I dont have pumpkin I sometimes use apple sauce, if no carrots I shred up apples or pears or some of the pulp from my juicer. 

Mix, roll into a ball then flatten onto cookie sheet, bake 350 15ish minutes.

You can store in a container at room temp for 2-3 weeks in a airtight container, or longer in the fridge (put paper towels around the cookies to make sure condensation doesnt ruin them). 

Make them cold popsicle type treats either in a paper cup or make little bite sized ice cubes. I mix whatever fruits, carrots, spinach, yogurt, etc in the blender with a bit of water then just freeze for them.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah, oats are a grain. Some dogs with wheat/barley allergies can handle oats though, but it's still a grain.

This is my (well, Alannah's) favorite that I make. I use brown rice flour instead, but the recipe calls for white. I use unsalted, fresh ground peanut butter. 

http://doggydessertchef.com/2011/11/08/wheat-free-peanut-butter-pumpkin/


----------



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

voodookitten said:


> https://www.google.com.au/#output=s...61,d.aGc&fp=41087a23cf8457bf&biw=1366&bih=643
> 
> Heaps there


I've looked through all of those and still couldn't find any true grain free recipes. Or without garlic.



BernerMax said:


> Oatmeal, egg, and peanut butter baked make tasty little nibblets... Or just break out the cheese and beef jerky (dice straight out of the bag)....


Oatmeal is a grain.


----------



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

CoverTune said:


> I really like the ZiwiPeak treats (and so do my dogs! lol) - http://www.ziwipeak.com


Thanks but I'm looking for a recipe I can make at home.


----------



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

The_Monstors said:


> Garbanzo flour is a awesome grain free alternative flour. It has protein, it's low on the carbs and can be found for reasonable at health food stores.
> 
> I make a mix of 2 cups of the flour, a mashed banana, 1 egg, peanut butter. I flour the board and roll it out with more flour since the dough will be sticky from the banana and peanut butter. Bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes depending how crispy you like.
> 
> ...


Thanks, these all sound really good. I'll have to try these recipes. I'm sure my baby will love them. 

I know my dog likes carrots and pumpkin. He doesn't really like sweet potatoes, but I can cook it in something.


----------



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> yeah, oats are a grain. Some dogs with wheat/barley allergies can handle oats though, but it's still a grain.
> 
> This is my (well, Alannah's) favorite that I make. I use brown rice flour instead, but the recipe calls for white. I use unsalted, fresh ground peanut butter.
> 
> http://doggydessertchef.com/2011/11/08/wheat-free-peanut-butter-pumpkin/



Wouldn't brown rice flour be considered a grain? I do like the recipe though. I can just use a grain-free flour for it instead. Thanks!!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Just curious, any particular reason you need grain free treats? Allergies?


----------



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

zhaor said:


> Just curious, any particular reason you need grain free treats? Allergies?


Mostly because I personally don't feel like dogs need grains. Also I think he may have allergies. He has some training treat that have some grains in them (nothing bad, just like barley, oats etc.), and I've noticed some redness around his eyes. He had it when I first got him when he was on a very low-quality dog food (puppy chow). After I switched him it went away. But I've noticed it coming back since I started using the treats more often. Definitely not as bad, but I'd rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Number1Sticky said:


> Wouldn't brown rice flour be considered a grain? I do like the recipe though. I can just use a grain-free flour for it instead. Thanks!!


True....my apologies, when I read grain-free my mind automatically goes to gluten-free and rice is gluten-free. But yes, you are correct


----------



## Number1Sticky (May 21, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> True....my apologies, when I read grain-free my mind automatically goes to gluten-free and rice is gluten-free. But yes, you are correct


That's ok!!  Like I said I can just a different type of flour. I'm sure my dog will love them.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Take chicken or beef livers. Throw them on the BBQ. Chop them up. Freeze them. Tada!


----------

